# Stand up the real Serenity!



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Cynthia has acquired yet another white pigeon since the weekend, this one being just a fledgling in danger of being left out on her own all night beneath a tree. 

She is to be called "Serenity", like the Ty toy which used to be Flakey's 'mate' - before he found a real pigeon!

Both she and the Ty version are in need of a good clean up, and here they are, along with an adult white (on the top box) who has just been named "Peace". So far both live up to their names 

John


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Ohhhhh, so sweet...!

About the same size AS the little toy, too, for now...!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Jphn, they'll be beautiful when they get cleaned up. Are these the birds Cynthia need the Baytril for? They look pretty healthy.

maggie


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Don't think there's anything much wrong with (the real) Serenity, except being in danger and needing to be well fed. She didn't make the box under her own power - just posed for the pic by Cynthia 

We have a pidge who had some kind of respiratory problem, and potentially another one. They are both on Baytril, but whatever it was seems to have been stopped in its tracks. 

We need to ensure that any more problems requiring it can be dealt with, and we like to have Baytril to hand - we never know when another rescued white pigeon may be brought in!!

John


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What an adorable "scruffy" little pigeon Serenity is. I'm sure she will turn into an absolute beauty once Cynthia is done with her. She won't look like the Ty toy much longer, I'm sure.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Serenity is a very pretty girl indeed, I'm sure she will scrub up beautifully 

Regards
Alaska


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi John, 

Thanks for the adorable picture of Serenity and her buddies Poor little thing, found out on the ground like that. Cynthia will indeed have this little one all fixed up in no time flat I do love white pigeons myself, they are so beautiful.

Good luck to you guys with this one and keep us updated on her progress.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

They are pretty but I agree - they need a BATH. Speaking of white pigeons, I'm now starting to see some solid white pigeons around town. I never saw that before. It's strange.


----------



## Yo Pauly (Jan 18, 2005)

Must be plenty of weddings taking place.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

The "real" Serenity is still dirty-looking, still a baby, but flying in the aviary and a lot bigger than the Ty toy!

John


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

John, I love that sweet, innocent look. I still think she'll be gorgeous once her feathers are clean. Well, she is already gorgeous - maybe gorgeouser  

Maggie


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Great picture, John!

Thanks for the update.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

That's what Cynthia always says about pigeons, Maggie - they are so innocent.

Serenity and her friend Peace managed to create chaos inside the house, and leave much evidence, just like all of them before they move out to the aviaries - yet it is impossible to find them anything but adorable 

John


----------

